# Financial job salary and contractor



## smokysmoky (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi All,

I'm considering relocating from US to HK. I work in financial services/investment banking industry and wonder if anyone here knows how to convert the US salary to HKD so I can give my recruiter a number for my expected salary.

Is it the US salary * exchange rate - tax difference, and then multiply by the percentage increase for changing jobs (as how it works in the US)?

And also, what does "contractor position" mean in HK? Is it similar to the US meaning there is no benefits? What would be the difference in pay comparing permanent vs contractor jobs for the same position? 

Thanks a lot!


----------

